# CHN Army:  PLA's not for _just_ losers who can't get into university



## The Bread Guy (20 Jun 2017)

Interesting piece in the Chinese Communist Party's online organ ...


> *PLA newspaper denies that military is a refuge for those unable to get into college*
> 
> The People's Liberation Army (PLA)'s flagship newspaper recently responded to netizens who suggested that the military is the last refuge for those who fail China's highly competitive college entrance examinations, or gaokao.
> 
> ...


----------

